# hermaphrodite problem



## can.i.buz (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, I admit, I'm a newbie but I've done a lot of studying. I went to a grow class that a local farmacy put on after I was well into flowering with 4 OG Kush plants and 2 super silver haze clones that I got at the Hollywood farmacy. The 2 ssh clones were twins. Beautiful and big. After vegging for 3 weeks they really seamed ready so I put one of them in 12/12 for flowering. She was in there for 5 weeks. Had a super growth spurt in fact I had to bend her because she was getting to close to the sodium light. After 6 weeks, I decided to put her in with her sister. Now they've both been in there for another 3 weeks. The one that I put in there second got bushy and the leaves looked more like a cross between the Kush and the SSH but the flowers were looking good. Yesterday after 4 weeks I noticed that the second one had gone hermie on me. I wasn't checking because that seemed impossible. I immediately took it out of the room, put on some gloves, got a razor blade and performed a sex change operation. This morning I saw that there were more so I gave up and cut it down. My questions are:
#1. Why did it go hermie. Same conditions in fact it had more veggie time which should have been a good thing. 
#2. How worried should I be about pollen?
#3. Should I hang and smoke the flowers on the hermie plant?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give this newbie. I've worked really hard and this is discouraging.


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone? I've been researching since yesterday and can't get any good answers. I even went into the farmacy and asked and they didn't have anything.


----------



## toolage (Apr 26, 2008)

are they feminised seeds?


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 26, 2008)

no they are female clones that I got from the farmacy


----------



## blunted24/7 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I know hermies can be made if the plants were stressed enough, maybe genetics from the mother plant could have caused it but if you got it from a dispensary then I would assume they would make sure that wasn't the case. As for the pollen I'm not sure about but I know you can smoke the hermie buds, sorry to hear about that and good luck with the other plants.


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks. The thing is, they had the exact same conditions. I think I shouldn't have different strains in the flower room.
I should have taken pictures but I was so surprised when I saw the seeds that I just started cutting them off as fast as I could and flushed them down the toilet!

What can I say? Girls get emotional! I loved that bitch!


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit happens, either they hermied from stress or genitics no one gets aces all the time.
Hope fully your next batch o beans will do you right and sprout females. It happens to all of us. Good luck on your next grow.


----------



## hydrochris (Apr 26, 2008)

even a minor disruption in the light period is enough to stress a female into self pollination. I never remove hermies, expert commercial growers recommend it, but I flower them out and the seeds that are harvest are used for future grows. I have used over 200 hermie seeds and the resulting crops were 99% female and produced killer buds, I cannot supply enough product for my buyers.


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 27, 2008)

So do you take them into a different room? Don't they pollenate the other plants? Should I keep just one strain in the 12/12 room?


----------



## pjg (Apr 27, 2008)

I have 7 female plants, only one of which became a hermaphrodite. I took it out of the room and put it in solitary confinement at 12/12 lighting. I'll keep it an harvest the seeds...and smoke the rest! It had the best blooms of the batch so I can't let it go to waste.


----------



## hydrochris (Apr 27, 2008)

I keep it in the main grow space, the viable pollen seems to only hit the lower smaller bud sites anyway, it's not like your whole patch will create thousands of seeds, your bigger bud sites and colas should remain safe.


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 27, 2008)

pjg

thanks. good answer. I have a new years resolution which is waste not, have lots!


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 28, 2008)

Good thoughts pjg. My new years resolution this year is "waste not, have lots". I wish I would have let it grow. Another weird thing about it is the sister had typical sativa leaves and her leaves turned more like the OG Kush that is in the same room.


----------



## gangjababy (Apr 28, 2008)

It could be due to light leaks. I put my plants in a new grow box last week, Two days ago I noticed some seeds forming on 3 or so of the lower budsites. I attribute this to being careless and not properly sealing the grow box.


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 28, 2008)

I keep thinking that there would be light leeks in nature too but I guess we're pushing nature here. Do you really think a light leak would do this? I mean there were 6 big females in there. This one was the youngest. Same conditions.


----------



## gangjababy (Apr 28, 2008)

It's the only thing I can think of, I examined the rest of the plant and see no nanners or any other seeded sites. The seeds are just starting to form, and I moved them into the box 7 days ago. I can't think of anything else!


----------



## can.i.buz (Apr 28, 2008)

ok, I just checked on the older clone (super silver haze) and there are these single ball like things at the bottom of the nodes. I haven't seen them there before. There's a hair coming out of it. There's one on almost every node. The buds are developing nicely. The branches are around 16 inches long and full of buds. I think there are around 12 large branch/buds. Is this turning hermie on me too?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 30, 2008)

HYDROCHRIS so your saying you got mostly females from self-pollinated seeds? if so this is very good news for me because i have self pollinated seeds from abusive og kush king og kush and master kush/og kush cross. the first two are clones usually. so i will sprout these herm seeds and see how it goes i would love to use them for breeding. any advice when working with these type of seeds?


----------



## enjoikr3w (May 2, 2008)

You could pick the pollen sacs before they open. It's a hassle but at lease you will minimize or even eliminate seeds.


----------



## Budsworth (May 2, 2008)

Seeds aint all bad if you can limit the amount seeds per bud that you let get fertle. But
good luck doing that?????


----------



## panhead (May 2, 2008)

I had a few go hermie on me late in flowering on my last harvest & i jumped for joy,infact im still grinning from ear to ear over it,the bud,s im smoking right now off those hermies are as good as any sensi weed out there,including the expensive seed bank seeds,thats big talk & i realize that but its how i feel,the smoke is absolutely beautiful plus a got quite a few of the fattest, prettiest rock hard seeds ive ever had in my hands.

Why plants go hermie i couldnt say,i know all the common reasons everybody throws around but im not buying most of the reasons,my money is on genetics & my gut feeling is that for the most part hemaphroditism is out of our control.

Roll with it man,if you get a hermi no big deal,just isolate it from the rest of the group & count your blessings which are kick ass smoke plus free seeds that you know are going to be tasty nuggetts someday.

I just bought a very expensive seed bank order & when they come & after i grow them i hope like hell i get a few hermies,i'll put the seeds away incase something stupid happens & my mothers & clones kick the bucket.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 2, 2008)

I didn't know so I yanked it. It's already dried. I have about an 1/8 of fluffy buds drying but it's super silver haze with a pre mature harvest so I'm hoping for some crystal clear trichomes and a psychedelic buzz. Next time I'll know better. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pjg (May 4, 2008)

Crap, another of mine became a hermie. Why do they wait so long to let me know? It's a good thing I inspect my plants closely. Well, at the very least I will have some decent feminized seeds, right?


----------



## gangjababy (May 4, 2008)

no, that's not how they make feminized seeds. You will get some males/females from the seeds but a majority of them are likely be hermies too.


----------



## pjg (May 4, 2008)

But that's what I've read....

So how DO I get feminized seeds, oh wise one?


----------



## panhead (May 4, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> but a majority of them are likely be hermies too.


Can you point me to some evidence to support this statement,my understanding of hermaphroditism is that a seed comming from a hermaphrodite plant has an equal chance of male or female & suffers no predisposition to hermaphrodite traights.


----------



## MrLion (May 4, 2008)

It is very true that Hermie seeds have higher inclinations of also becoming hermie. Out of the few ways to make feminized seeds the only i know of is the use of gibberellins on female to produce male organ further pollination with this pollen creates feminized seeds. This stemming from the fact that the pollen has no Y chromosomes being it is only Female No possibillty of Male. I have no idea if THese fem seeds can or will hermie, any idea on this dilema?


----------



## Budsworth (May 4, 2008)

Your talking about gibberelins acid that is diluted and soaked with your seeds can induce more female plants, but I have never done this. I have however have some hermie seeds produce female plants, but i did not have enough to do a study on the % of F/M. And like Pan said if its good bud that gets ya baked youve' done a good job in my eyes.


----------



## panhead (May 4, 2008)

MrLion said:


> It is very true that Hermie seeds have higher inclinations of also becoming hermie.


Ok,we need to get past this,simply saying that seeds from plants gone hermraphodite late in flowering will have a higher chance of producing hermie seed's does not make it a reality,im looking for hard nailed proof of this supposed trait,ive looked high & low & i cant find anything concrete.

What i can find is lots of regular people repeating this over & over ,but ive yet to run across an recognized expert in the feild saying its an expected trait of a seed from a hermraphodite plant.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 5, 2008)

if a female self pollinates how are you going to get true males that makes no sense theres no male dna involved only female. you would get herms and females only. no true males


----------



## ryan miller (May 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> if a female self pollinates how are you going to get true males that makes no sense theres no male dna involved only female. you would get herms and females only. no true males


BIKE RACER IS CORRECT. I BOUGHT A ZIP OF BLUEBERRY WITH SEEDS FOR ONLY $250, THE SHIT WAS THE BOMB, AND BEAUTIFUL, TASTY,STONEY, ALL THE GOOD TRAITS.
BESIDES THE SEEDS. THE GROWER THREW OUT ALL HIS BB GENETICS AFTER THIS HERMIE SITUATION HE GOT INTO WITH THIS STRAIN.
I PICK OUT AROUND 200 SEEDS FROM THIS OUNCE
I PLANTED 40 OF THEM. 
35 MADE IT TO VEG AND THEN TO FLOWER
ALL WERE FEMALE!!! NOT EVAN ONE MALE PLANT FROM ALL THOSE SEEDS
SO FAR IVE TOSSED LIKE 12 OF THOSE PLANTS OUT BECOUSE THEY HEMIED AND IM KEEPING A CLOSE EYE ON THE REST.
I SEEM TO BE PULLING A COUPLE HEMIES EVERY WEEK.
GOTTA STAY VIGILINT OR ILL END UP SELLING MY SEEDY SHIT FOR $25O AS WELL


----------



## can.i.buz (May 5, 2008)

Is it a mutation? What's the rule of the likelihood of passing on a mutation?


----------



## MrLion (May 5, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Your talking about gibberelins acid that is diluted and soaked with your seeds can induce more female plants, but I have never done this. I have however have some hermie seeds produce female plants, but i did not have enough to do a study on the % of F/M. And like Pan said if its good bud that gets ya baked youve' done a good job in my eyes.


No I said nothing of Goddamn seeds. I "specifically" said female plant. this makes them grow the male flower. Gibberelins is one of the 5 main plant hormones and a spray of solution is used on a single branch of the plant to make female Grow male part. and furthermore seeds soaked in Gibberelins would most likely provide a more male ratio. Dont tell me what "I" was talking about Bud!


----------



## MrLion (May 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> if a female self pollinates how are you going to get true males that makes no sense theres no male dna involved only female. you would get herms and females only. no true males


And for you, Duhhh when did anyone say you could get males out of a Herm. Some strains, in order to keep the bloodline, have to be Herm for example {GrapeXskunk or Grunk} THis means their seeds almost 90% of time are herm. never male


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 5, 2008)

Im sick of trying to explain hermaphadism in plants, please go and read around...

And please specifically try to find ED rosanthals research regarding feminised seeds, you will be well rewarded with much knowledge...


----------



## bicycle racer (May 6, 2008)

gotta love internet tough guys always cute. i really feel bad for people who try to punk people on the internet it is just very sad. i guess thats how small minded people make themselves feel big. particularly when they dont actually have to face the person there disrespecting. a clear sing of weakness in the individual again very sad its to bad people cant discuss things without being disrespectful thats the internet you always find the real winners


----------



## MrLion (May 6, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> gotta love internet tough guys always cute. i really feel bad for people who try to punk people on the internet it is just very sad. i guess thats how small minded people make themselves feel big. particularly when they dont actually have to face the person there disrespecting. a clear sing of weakness in the individual again very sad its to bad people cant discuss things without being disrespectful thats the internet you always find the real winners


maybe you should learn some stuff about growing before you ask off topic questions and waste our precious growing time. Seriously..... be productive if not for yourself, for the sake of productivity.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 6, 2008)

boo. This thread took a turn. So far everyone has been super cool on this site. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 6, 2008)

yes i agree keep it cool. i simply responded to some unecessary comments the guys posted 10 times so far and is already disrespecting people for no reason it is silly. some people would rather choose to think there right and assume others are stupid as opposed to having a reasonable discussion and possibly learning something. i never am disrespectfull to people but i will respond if someone is acting in this way. hopefully we can move on without further negativity or useless comments


----------



## can.i.buz (May 6, 2008)

I agree. I want to play with mutations. Let's move hybrids to the next level! Then maybe we can apply our science to humans.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 16, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> gotta love internet tough guys always cute. i really feel bad for people who try to punk people on the internet it is just very sad. i guess thats how small minded people make themselves feel big. particularly when they dont actually have to face the person there disrespecting. a clear sing of weakness in the individual again very sad its to bad people cant discuss things without being disrespectful thats the internet you always find the real winners


No shit right, fucker did the same shit on my threads. Jackass. MRLION suck my salty balls! Back to the topic now.....


----------



## sir smokesalot (May 17, 2008)

I've seen another of your thread and your temps are running on the hot side arent they? i would think that might be whats causing them to herm


----------



## hydrochris (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been away from this thread for a while...............I have done large grows with my hermie seeds and have never tossed out a plant from these seeds, I trim the lower branches and focus more on a SOG type grow. By keeping the light tight and not stressing the plants in anyway it minimizes the chances of these plants also turning hermie, if they do, I dont see a downside, you still get a shitload of killer bud and a nice pull of female seeds. It sure beats buying seeds, or vegging mothers for a long period of time to get enough clone cuttings to fill up grow spaces then veg and flower. I only veg for 3 weeks and flower for 7, 10 weeds start to finish and it only cost me power for 1000w hps and flora series nutes.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 15, 2008)

hydrochris said:


> I have been away from this thread for a while...............I have done large grows with my hermie seeds and have never tossed out a plant from these seeds, I trim the lower branches and focus more on a SOG type grow. By keeping the light tight and not stressing the plants in anyway it minimizes the chances of these plants also turning hermie, if they do, I dont see a downside, you still get a shitload of killer bud and a nice pull of female seeds. It sure beats buying seeds, or vegging mothers for a long period of time to get enough clone cuttings to fill up grow spaces then veg and flower. I only veg for 3 weeks and flower for 7, 10 weeds start to finish and it only cost me power for 1000w hps and flora series nutes.


Does that really work?


----------



## hydrochris (Jul 16, 2008)

yep, with the hermie plants the only downside is some plants will have seeds in the bud, pick the seeds out and what do you have? bud, lots of it. take those seeds, grow' em out and keep the cycle going, you will have an endless supply of female plants and seeds.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 16, 2008)

i agree with hydro chris just pick off herm flowers youll probably get a few seeds but theyll be fem seeds. i have a master kush that is herming slightly but is otherwise very nice. i just remove with tweezers you could even preserve th pollen and crossbreed with it make female crosses that are f-1 generation. i may try this if i can collect enough


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 16, 2008)

too bad I already murdered them.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 18, 2008)

make hash or brownies i guess?


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive got a hermie,im looking foward to the female auto ak seeds that come from it.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Jul 29, 2008)

spray them bitches with Dutch Master Reverse with Ducth Master Penetrator

hermie problem solved


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 29, 2008)

how gentle where you when you bent her during 12/12, from what i understand they dont like to be stressed during the flowereing cycle can lead to herm. I would try and suspend your lights higher using chains or pully cables to lower it/raise etc... and go Indica if hight is issue. That way you wont have to bend or F with the plant during flowering. My opinion anyway GL


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 30, 2008)

i recently had a plant get too tall so i recently tried the pinching method of slowing vertical growth ill let everyone know how it affects them i did this to 2 plants.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 30, 2008)

I have such a hard time pinching a plant. It feels sooooooooo wrong!


----------



## hydrochris (Jul 30, 2008)

if a plant gets too tall you can either try bending and tying down the top or if you are still in the vegetative state just cut the top off completely.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

you'd be amazed at the results of pinching and twisting...make marines out of them! they can be trained any way, and can hold up 20 lb. buds!


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 31, 2008)

20 lb. buds???? May I have one please? I'll trade you for this mendo blendo plant that is 5 inches tall and 6 months old. Not sure what's up with this one but if it ever gets a bud, I'm sure it's going to be killer!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 1, 2008)

MrLion said:


> It is very true that Hermie seeds have higher inclinations of also becoming hermie. Out of the few ways to make feminized seeds the only i know of is the use of gibberellins on female to produce male organ further pollination with this pollen creates feminized seeds. This stemming from the fact that the pollen has no Y chromosomes being it is only Female No possibillty of Male. I have no idea if THese fem seeds can or will hermie, any idea on this dilema?


 I have heard complaints to that effect about feminized seeds.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 1, 2008)

can.i.buz said:


> 20 lb. buds???? May I have one please? I'll trade you for this mendo blendo plant that is 5 inches tall and 6 months old. Not sure what's up with this one but if it ever gets a bud, I'm sure it's going to be killer!


 mendo blendo/ sounds like mini-me! EEEEEEEE! I'd take a clone and turn it into a bonsai!..nice glazed pottery...train it into a middle finger salute, and sell it on e-bay! I need another hit!


----------



## smkvk (Aug 1, 2008)

i heard that female can produce polen bags under stress
this mechanism is responsible for the plant survival strategy.
one plant produce more plants. i think the seeds will be feminized.
the great mother nature is awesome!


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 2, 2008)

the pinching appears to have halted vertical growth but the buds above the pinch are still developing this seems to be a better less stressfull option than actual topping


----------



## can.i.buz (Aug 4, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> mendo blendo/ sounds like mini-me! EEEEEEEE! I'd take a clone and turn it into a bonsai!..nice glazed pottery...train it into a middle finger salute, and sell it on e-bay! I need another hit!


Mini me is too small to clone. I'll take a picture soon. It's hysterical. Smallest plant ever. But nice and green and pretty.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> the pinching appears to have halted vertical growth but the buds above the pinch are still developing this seems to be a better less stressfull option than actual topping


 yeah..Ive had the 'lowest' branch turn kona because the'top'was lower(horizontal training). it definitely changes budding priority to the lower branches; which from my experience increases overall yield.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah i wont flower again when there bigger than 12 to 14 inches(indoor) unless it is a strain that puts on minimal height like la confidential etc....


----------

